
Stack Overflow – New Code License - nns
http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/272956/a-new-code-license-the-mit-this-time-with-attribution-required?cb=1
======
EvanPlaice
Ummm. MIT doesn't have any guarantees about attribution.

Not sure how their legal team came to the conclusion that the MIT license
could be adapted to cover what it's explicitly written _not_ to cover.

Why didn't they ask the community to vote on what they want rather make the
decision in the echo chamber of narrow-minded toxic personalities otherwise
known as meta.stackexchange.

~~~
aggieben
> ask the community

That's what meta is _for_. If you want to be a part of the community that gets
asked things, you have to participate on meta.

~~~
EvanPlaice
Except it's not because anything that doesn't align with the worldview of the
SO elitists that hang out on meta gets trounced.

The saving grace of meta, is it gives those guys a place to blow off their
steam rather than taking it out on regular SO users.

